# Diet help



## twitchy88 (May 12, 2022)

Hey everyone, looking for a bit of help with my diet.  I've been tracking consistently for 2 weeks now what I eat with cronometer, and working out everyday.  This week I've done 20 min on my fan bike before work.  I haven't lost any weight. Still sitting at 227. Getting discouraged.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 12, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Hey everyone, looking for a bit of help with my diet.  I've been tracking consistently for 2 weeks now what I eat with cronometer, and working out everyday.  This week I've done 20 min on my fan bike before work.  I haven't lost any weight. Still sitting at 227. Getting discouraged.



Not enough info buddy

BMI
Calories
Macro split
Training regiment
Goals

Then someone smarter than me can hekp you

Just remember, if you want these gurus to take this seriously, youll have to put in some time and energy to help them, help you


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

Yup, we need data. 

Give us the exact breakdown of your last 2 weeks, meaning calories and macros. Macros are carbs, proteins, and fats. 

Tell us about your training. 

There will be more questions, but start there. 

There's no magic formula to losing weight, but the more info you have to make adjustments from, the more likely that success will occur.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

You didn't answer when we asked the above questions in your other thread, 
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/new-here.40984/, so if you choose not to answer them again, maybe don't waste our time asking a 3rd time. 

We can't help those that aren't willing to be helped.


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

You’re eating too much. So eat less


----------



## Yano (May 12, 2022)

Whats your maintenance calories ? the point at which you neither gain or lose weight ?  without knowing that your entire equation is just guess work ,, and guessing after all is the difference between farting and full on shitting your pants eh ?


----------



## twitchy88 (May 12, 2022)

BMI 35.6
Around 2000 calories per day
Currently only doing Push pull.

Push day

Bench 4x12 115lbs
Flat bench dumbell fly 4 x 12 30lbs
Incline dumbell press 3 x 12 30 lbs

Pull
Dumbell row 3 x 12 x 50lbs
Incline dumbell row 3 x 12 x 30 lbs
Ez curl bar 4 x 20 x 45 lbs

Tde calculator says my maintenance calories are 2800 a day. Trying to get the right info for everyone just new to it all.

Thanks forthe help.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> BMI 35.6
> Around 2000 calories per day
> Currently only doing Push pull.
> 
> ...


1 day of data is not enough. Give us EVERY day for the last 2 weeks. You did say that you've been tracking consistently for the last 2 weeks, so let's see it.

Oh, and TDEE calculators are only able to give you a reasonable starting point AT BEST. So don't look at those like they're anything more than that. A TDEE calculator is useless to you right now, because you have 2 full weeks of YOUR data to use.


----------



## twitchy88 (May 12, 2022)

Not quite 2 weeks but here it is.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

Dude, you're all over the place. Your daily Cals have ranged from 700 to 2250, and your protein intake is just as inconsistent. 

The first thing you need to work on is consistency. A little variance is fine, but what you are doing is not helping. 

You're undereating, as counterintuitive as that sounds, and you're not eating enough protein. I'm not surprised you're in a bind.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

You need to reset, eat at maintenance for awhile, build some good nutritional habits, then hit the fat loss goal again.


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

I just can’t believe you didn’t lose weight even at the highest amount you’ve eaten.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I just can’t believe you didn’t lose weight even at the highest amount you’ve eaten.


My first guess is inaccurate tracking


----------



## twitchy88 (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> My first guess is inaccurate tracking


Definitely not inaccurate. I'm up at 430, weigh out my meals for the day.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 12, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Definitely not inaccurate. I'm up at 430, weigh out my meals for the day.



Things add up. Ketchup, sauces etc can make a significant impact! Not to mention oils for cooking, butter........


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Definitely not inaccurate. I'm up at 430, weigh out my meals for the day.


Why has your calorie and protein intake had such wild swings?


----------



## twitchy88 (May 12, 2022)

I've stopped using ketchup.  Don't use butter.  I fry eggs in a bit of oil. The days that are low are the weekends.  I get busy with my son and don't each much.


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

if you just started this diest  at weight of  227 lbs and have bit of fat to lose im pressuming..... you have lowered calories too too low! where do you go from there when you need to lower... that means more cardio and more cardio..... bring up you calories a bit like 2700 kals...  because you are slowly lowering your metabolism as you lower your calories keep them high as possilbe for your energy levels for workouts.

2) you work out layout sucks big time where are the big movers like deads and or squats etc? im assuming you split that 2 day split twice per week hitting muscle twice hard... 

3) losing weight should be judge every four weeks on the scale.... looking daily can be deceiving as you can still add muscle.... yep you can still add muscle as your calories are still higher and you work hard with your training... 

4) your training workout layout needs work lets the fellas here help that out a bit..you need to burn calories thru training as much as possilbe by trying to still add muscle as you diet down.. slowly not fast and crash were you body just stop and halts progress.... 

i would actually my opinion stay at Maintenace and add some cardio and get your training split execises better and or even adding a few more days for pump work as well.... 
hope that helps 
guys here will def chime in ..n good luck


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

last thing if and only if your weight doest move within those 4 week then decide to lower either you calls a bit or add some cardio like 10 more mins etc but neve both at the same time....


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

What do you do for work, if you don't mind me asking? Physical job? Desk jockey? 

How often do you train? Do you train hard, or just go through the motions. Basically I'm asking if you TRAIN, or simply exercise. 

And cardio in there at all? Even if it's not structured, could be something you do for fun, like kayaking or biking. 

I ask, because at first glance you eat way too few calories. 

Do you find yourself lethargic at all? Or are you always full of energy? 

If we eat too few calories, our bodies fight back. It's not a broken matabolism as some like to say, it's just merely your body becoming efficient with the food it has, you might inadvertently be signaling to your body that there's a food shortage, a famine.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

I'd also say to weight yourself DAILY every morning, after you go to the bathroom. Keep a log of all the weights, I'm sure you can enter in on Cronometer somewhere. 

Keep track of the trend line, and not daily fluctuations. 

What I do is add up the entire week's weights, and get the average. That's what I use to compare to the next week, and the next week, and so on. Daily weights are inconsequential to me.


----------



## Trendkill (May 12, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Hey everyone, looking for a bit of help with my diet.  I've been tracking consistently for 2 weeks now what I eat with cronometer, and working out everyday.  This week I've done 20 min on my fan bike before work.  I haven't lost any weight. Still sitting at 227. Getting discouraged.


Completely reset your mindset and expectations.  The human body does not change overnight.  It will change very little in 2 weeks.  This endeavor should be viewed as a permanent lifestyle change.  Look at your weight loss goal in years, not weeks.  Consistency, consistency, consistency.


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

presser said:


> if you just started this diest  at weight of  227 lbs and have bit of fat to lose im pressuming..... you have lowered calories too too low! where do you go from there when you need to lower... that means more cardio and more cardio..... bring up you calories a bit like 2700 kals...  because you are slowly lowering your metabolism as you lower your calories keep them high as possilbe for your energy levels for workouts.
> 
> 2) you work out layout sucks big time where are the big movers like deads and or squats etc? im assuming you split that 2 day split twice per week hitting muscle twice hard...
> 
> ...


Calories too low to lose weight?


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Calories too low to lose weight?


from what i have read looks like it... but that is just my opinion brother... im sure you are more well versed than i am at this


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> What do you do for work, if you don't mind me asking? Physical job? Desk jockey?
> 
> How often do you train? Do you train hard, or just go through the motions. Basically I'm asking if you TRAIN, or simply exercise.
> 
> ...


Holocaust survivors never stopped losing weight. 
Your body doesn’t just stop using calories


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

presser said:


> from what i have read looks like it... but that is just my opinion brother... im sure you are more well versed than i am at this


The body doesn’t stop using energy to live. 
There’s no such thing as too low to lose weight.


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

Ever seen an anorexic?
Why didn’t his body signal to stop burning calories?


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Calories too low to lose weight?


was also thinking as far as trying to converve calories for when they needed to be dropped.. that was my analogy from what i read.... lowering to low can sometimes be a bad thing in wasting strenght and energy in the beginning.... i dont know how far he is in or how low it dropped but for his weight seems low... why not go higer with food and do more work in the gym... his training looks like its not right at all


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Ever seen an anorexic?
> Why didn’t his body signal to stop burning calories?


hes burning calories at the sarcfice of muscle that is my point on why i like calories to start of high. i have no issues with dropping them really low but do it in a laddered fashion to not set up a were he stop losing bf .... it all about body fat right?


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

presser said:


> was also thinking as far as trying to converve calories for when they needed to be dropped.. that was my analogy from what i read.... lowering to low can sometimes be a bad thing in wasting strenght and energy in the beginning.... i dont know how far he is in or how low it dropped but for his weight seems low... why not go higer with food and do more work in the gym... his training looks like its not right at all


Getting into too steep of a deficit especially without anabolics you will definitely lose muscle. 
I think his calories are too low as well. 
But it’s not because it’s not because of some famine response


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Getting into too steep of a deficit especially without anabolics you will definitely lose muscle.
> I think his calories are too low as well.
> But it’s not because it’s not because of some famine response


agree with ya brother... absolutely


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Getting into too steep of a deficit especially without anabolics you will definitely lose muscle.
> I think his calories are too low as well.
> But it’s not because it’s not because of some famine response





RiR0 said:


> Getting into too steep of a deficit especially without anabolics you will definitely lose muscle.
> I think his calories are too low as well.
> But it’s not because it’s not because of some famine response


my thinking as well


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

presser said:


> hes burning calories at the sarcfice of muscle that is my point on why i like calories to start of high. i have no issues with dropping them really low but do it in a laddered fashion to not set up a were he stop losing bf .... it all about body fat right?


I agree. 
I just didn’t agree with calories too low to lose weight. 
It’s something I’ve heard time and time again that just doesn’t work in reality


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Getting into too steep of a deficit especially without anabolics you will definitely lose muscle.
> I think his calories are too low as well.
> But it’s not because it’s not because of some famine response


sometimes i may not explain myself right...so if i made a error correct me please thanks


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

This is why I think he’s missing something with his calorie tracking. Or his real maintenance might only be around 2300


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I agree.
> I just didn’t agree with calories too low to lose weight.
> It’s something I’ve heard time and time again that just doesn’t work in reality


totally understand bro..... dieting is very diff to everyone as you know.... so he can respond or sometimes just halt progress.. you know your stuff brother... so hopefully he gets some great advise from you as well...


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This is why I think he’s missing something with his calorie tracking. Or his real maintenance might only be around 2300


def could very well be.... most dont really really count everything up and those little things do add up for sure... so yeah something can be off by a lot


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

presser said:


> totally understand bro..... dieting is very diff to everyone as you know.... so he can respond or sometimes just halt progress.. you know your stuff brother... so hopefully he gets some great advise from you as well...





RiR0 said:


> This is why I think he’s missing something with his calorie tracking. Or his real maintenance might only be around 2300


yes the peds would make a big difference as well.. so that make a big difference whether natty or not...


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

presser said:


> yes the peds would make a big difference as well.. so that make a big difference whether natty or not...


They really do especially when it comes to dieting


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Holocaust survivors never stopped losing weight.
> Your body doesn’t just stop using calories


Agreed, but if he's eating too few, he could be lessening the other side of the Cals in vs Cals out equation. 

He could have so little energy that his training suffers, that his general daily activity suffers, maybe even his sleep is suffering, etc..


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The body doesn’t stop using energy to live.
> There’s no such thing as too low to lose weight.


But too low you'll end up losing lean tissue as well.


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> But too low you'll end up losing lean tissue as well.


Agreed. But it won’t stop you from losing weight which was my original point


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Agreed, but if he's eating too few, he could be lessening the other side of the Cals in vs Cals out equation.
> 
> He could have so little energy that his training suffers, that his general daily activity suffers, maybe even his sleep is suffering, etc..


very true RIRO


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Agreed. But it won’t stop you from losing weight which was my original point


Absolutely. I've never seen anyone die of starvation that was obese. 😂

It's usually bullshit they tell themselves, or errors in tracking, or thinking that 5 good days cancels out 2 bad days, like some 5>2 bullshit


----------



## presser (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Absolutely. I've never seen anyone die of starvation that was obese. 😂
> 
> It's usually bullshit they tell themselves, or errors in tracking, or thinking that 5 good days cancels out 2 bad days, like some 5>2 bullshit


hes says that the bmi is like 35 so its a bit high but, 227 35 bmi  of fat and 227 bmi 35 of muscle are two diff things... we need to really know how fat he is truly. BMI is not true to a bodybuilder so we need to know his bf % to make a better assumption too.
 will be back soon gotta train my legs


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Getting into too steep of a deficit especially without anabolics you will definitely lose muscle.
> I think his calories are too low as well.
> But it’s not because it’s not because of some famine response


Ok, stupid term. I hate it too, I know better. I got lazy.


----------



## Send0 (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Absolutely. I've never seen anyone die of starvation that was obese. 😂
> 
> It's usually bullshit they tell themselves, or errors in tracking, or thinking that 5 good days cancels out 2 bad days, like some 5>2 bullshit


I agree with what you wrote in this post... But it also sounds like we're saying in other parts of the thread that metabolic adaptation, changes in non-sex related hormones, and mitochondrial efficiency changes are not a thing?

For reference I am speaking generally. I don't think the OP would experience these things in any significant way at the 2500cal listed.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I agree with what you wrote in this post... But it also sounds like we're saying in other parts of the thread that metabolic adaptation, changes in non-sex related hormones, and mitochondrial efficiency changes are not a thing?
> 
> For reference I am speaking generally. I don't think the OP would experience these things in any significant way at the 2500cal listed.


It definitely does, I just hate the famine response term. 

I heard Eric Helms say once that his eye blinking speed actually slowed down deep into contest prep.


----------



## Send0 (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> It definitely does, I just hate the famine response term.
> 
> I heard Eric Helms say once that his eye blinking speed actually slowed down deep into contest prep.


😂.. how does one measure eye blinking speed? 

Anyway, thanks for clarification. I lost track of what we were actually prodding at in this thread.


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> 😂.. how does one measure eye blinking speed?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for clarification. I lost track of what we were actually prodding at in this thread.


He said his partner noticed it, so it must've been pretty noticeable. I wouldn't even think of that!


----------



## Send0 (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> He said his partner noticed it, so it must've been pretty noticeable. I wouldn't even think of that!


Is he sure he wasn't having mini strokes instead? 😅


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 12, 2022)

Alright @twitchy88
I got the shtick now
Im @Human_Backhoe brother FYI

Several items
CONSISTENCY, consistency consistency

Your food is all over the place
Simmer down and simplify
Id like to draw out a few items thag will help you make things easier until you nail down nutrition and move forward to the next step in your journey.

1. Start caring primarily about your protein macro, this is your main goal... there is no need to deny the foods you enjoy... so long as...

A) Youve hit your protein macro already
B) You stick within your designated caloric intake (Which for your size sbould be significantly higher IMO... but we will get to that)

Because at the end of the day, everybody likes cake, but i inly get to eat it if i make sure im within my calories and my protein quota is filled.

2. Im going to go against the usual stuff here (Sorry @RiR0 dont yell at me lmao)
You dont have enough muscle mass, if youre eating at maintence right now... keep fucking doing it, forget about cuttinf for the time being, stary trying to build more muscle at your maintenance calories

At your level of training (IE your bench) youre going to get newbie gains in the gym even at caloric maintence.

The reason i say this?

You have excellent natural Testosterone production, youre going to make gains with the right programming... trust me, you will

So start squatting, squat until you drop
Then when you drop, get the fuck back up and do another set

Rinse and repeat.

3. Simplicity is your friend
Start by buying in bulk, meal prepping and alternating those meals
IE I will cook..

3x  MealsChicken, rice broccoli
3x Meals steak with. mushrooms and onions
3x Lentils with pork and red peppers
3x Chicken thigh stir fry.

I will cook all that shit in one day and alternate the meals so i dont fucking kill myself.

I cook according to my current macro splits, so it doesnt matter which ones i choose for the day, because they contain all the ssme approximate splits.

4.
How is your training?
Not trying to be a dick, but im willing to bet its subpar.
If you have excellent programming and push yourself to near puke and blackout on your sets... you WILL see significant changes.

You just will, if you are going RPE10 or John Meadows RPE 13.....
Then fucking drop sets after you can barely breathe.... the gains will come, one way or another



Let me know if you want any assistance


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Alright @twitchy88
> I got the shtick now
> Im @Human_Backhoe brother FYI
> 
> ...


I just think he’s too fat. Being too fat means higher insulin resistance and worse nutrient partitioning and higher estrogen.
He’s so fat and new that he will build muscle while cutting.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I just think he’s too fat. Being too fat means higher insulin resistance and worse nutrient partitioning and higher estrogen.
> He’s so fat and new that he will build muscle while cutting.




I know for certain he has overstated his BMI. He is definitely not as fat as he has made out.


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

When you’re in deficit you’ll have less energy so you’ll move less. You won’t even notice some things like less fidgeting.  That’s why I like tracking steps and increasing steps weekly or bi weekly to help make up it.


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

Can you post a physique pic?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 12, 2022)

@RiR0  I searched but couldn't find it as I'm kinda retarded.  Could you post a link to the protein study thread you started?


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @RiR0  I searched but couldn't find it as I'm kinda retarded.  Could you post a link to the protein study thread you started?


I’ll do some digging


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll do some digging



It was a great thread and really got me re thinking how I will adjust calories through the farm season and on my next blast.


----------



## RiR0 (May 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> It was a great thread and really got me re thinking how I will adjust calories through the farm season and on my next blast.








						A couple of studies on overfeeding protein and bodyfat
					

https://jissn.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1550-2783-11-19  https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/22215165/



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 12, 2022)

Nutrition and training videos and articles
					

This thread is for videos and articles about nutrition and training. Information to discuss and educate.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




Just found this from New guy post. How the fuck did I miss this. Probably too busy making gay jokes. 

Nate!!!!! @twitchy88  some good stuff in here


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> What do you do for work, if you don't mind me asking? Physical job? Desk jockey?
> 
> How often do you train? Do you train hard, or just go through the motions. Basically I'm asking if you TRAIN, or simply exercise.
> 
> ...



Im a mechanic in a factory. I took the supervisor as well position its a mix of desk and out on the floor now.

Do I train hard, or go through the motions?  Not sure I guess, Ive never actually trained with anyone yet and judging by the beginning of this thread im afraid to ask for help in another forum lol.  I live fairly close to @Human_Backhoe but havent had a chance to work out with him yet.

My calories seem very hard to get in because i already feel like im eating alot.  Thats why I came here. I'm just getting lost on what to eat and when.  My energy is up and down, it could be more but my days are pretty full.


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

presser said:


> if you just started this diest  at weight of  227 lbs and have bit of fat to lose im pressuming..... you have lowered calories too too low! where do you go from there when you need to lower... that means more cardio and more cardio..... bring up you calories a bit like 2700 kals...  because you are slowly lowering your metabolism as you lower your calories keep them high as possilbe for your energy levels for workouts.
> 
> 2) you work out layout sucks big time where are the big movers like deads and or squats etc? im assuming you split that 2 day split twice per week hitting muscle twice hard...
> 
> ...


Thank you presser.

Im having a hard time eating enough calories, i already feel like since ive started tracking what I eat and weighing everything out I am eating alot more than before.  


I havent done the "big movers" yet.  To be honest ive been a little reluctant to do it because I had L4 L5 spine surgery 5 years ago. I would definitely love some help with my workout layout but Ill have to make sure I


----------



## presser (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Thank you presser.
> 
> Im having a hard time eating enough calories, i already feel like since ive started tracking what I eat and weighing everything out I am eating alot more than before.
> 
> ...


no problem man... def... people here are very experienced and im sure you will get something for your need as to help you have a great workout... 
if you have to stick to machines like a leg press or hack squat etc...you will have too do that to [protect you lower back. you are the only one that can say oohh that feels bad and may change to another exercise etc... 

but glad to chime in and give you some ideas


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I just think he’s too fat. Being too fat means higher insulin resistance and worse nutrient partitioning and higher estrogen.
> He’s so fat and new that he will build muscle while cutting.


I got my BMI from a website. Im new to this so im not sure any other way.  But as @Human_Backhoe said I definitely dont look as fat as people of the same weight or even less (I dont think anyway)


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> I got my BMI from a website. Im new to this so im not sure any other way.  But as @Human_Backhoe said I definitely dont look as fat as people of the same weight or even less (I dont think anyway)



He does have a point though.  Newbie gains are real


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Alright @twitchy88
> I got the shtick now
> Im @Human_Backhoe brother FYI
> 
> ...



Hehe nice to meet you lol 

So what does a day of eating look like for you?  I just got some more protein powder, as your brother suggested suplement with that to get the protein up. I have a very hard time hitting my calories, and usually over on the fat.


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He does have a point though.  Newbie gains are real



Can i make a Joke about tren yet?
lol


----------



## presser (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> I got my BMI from a website. Im new to this so im not sure any other way.  But as @Human_Backhoe said I definitely dont look as fat as people of the same weight or even less (I dont think anyway)


that is very important to know.... this will tell you which direction to go.. if you are fat and you see in the mirror i look pudgy or no muscle etc then you know you have to lose fat and gain some muscle but the calories shouldnt be to extreme down. also its very tough to see change in a short amount of time especially if you are not take peds etc. so it take time....not to say you wont see the scale move in weight but the progress you make in the mirror. i would say if you are trying to start doing this journey you are already winning! give it time and if in say 4 weeks nothing moves then reassess..


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> I havent done the "big movers" yet.  To be honest ive been a little reluctant to do it because I had L4 L5 spine surgery 5 years ago. I would definitely love some help with my workout layout but Ill have to make sure I


Looking back at your first post, you say that you are working out every day. I'm going to assume that that's referring to weight training? 

In my opinion, that's probably too much. I think you may be hindering your progress a bit, as you may be breaking down your body on a daily basis, without giving it time to recover, adapt, and therefore make progress. 

I'd personally cut it back to 4 weight training days per week, but I wouldn't kill you if it was 5 either. 

Listen to Backhoe and Lemon. They're smart men, they won't steer you wrong.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Hehe nice to meet you lol
> 
> So what does a day of eating look like for you?  I just got some more protein powder, as your brother suggested suplement with that to get the protein up. I have a very hard time hitting my calories, and usually over on the fat.



A usual day of eating for me

Meal 1
Yogurt
oatmeal
1 orange

Meal 2
Protein shake (Low calorie no sugar added Almond milk)

Meal 3 
50-75 grams of protein from a meat source, with fibrous vegetables for digestuon

Meal 4
Same as meal 3 (Just a different type of meat)

Meal 5
50g Lean protein
25g Carbs (Its a sad amount of rice, makes me depressed)

Dinner and final meal
Will chsnge according to how well i did over the course of the day
Maybe ill eat some chicken and baklava if i have spare caloried
Or even a BLT 
If ive pounded the protein and i have room
Ill just eat some fucking cheesecake

I typically have more room in my diet
But i fucked up and got fat
So ik at approximately 2500 kcals, which is a 1k deficit for me

I have LOTS of rook during maintenance at 3509 calories.
During shich times ill just add around 1000calories of awesome food


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

Also, the diet stuff needs to be consistent.

Meal prep is great, and cooking in bulk makes it easy to do, as mentioned previously.

It really does become second nature after time, and helps tremendously.

Best of luck, and if you need anything, we're here to help.


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He does have a point though.  Newbie gains are real



How long are these newbie gains good for?


presser said:


> that is very important to know.... this will tell you which direction to go.. if you are fat and you see in the mirror i look pudgy or no muscle etc then you know you have to lose fat and gain some muscle but the calories shouldnt be to extreme down. also its very tough to see change in a short amount of time especially if you are not take peds etc. so it take time....not to say you wont see the scale move in weight but the progress you make in the mirror. i would say if you are trying to start doing this journey you are already winning! give it time and if in say 4 weeks nothing moves then reassess..


Yeah I will try and not focus on the scale so much.


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

I'll give you a sample day of my meals too...

-Breakfast
3 egg omelette with 2 chicken sausage patties, cooked in olive oil.
Small container of real sauerkraut

Coffee with sweetened almond milk

-1st Lunch
8 ounces(raw) of a protein source
Container of veggies
Example would be baked chicken thighs with some butternut squash

-2nd lunch
8 ounces(raw) of a protein source
Small container of veggies
Sweet potatoe(12 ounce raw) or rice(90g raw)
Example would be wild caught salmon and rice, with some asparagus

During Workout Shake
2 scoops Gatorade Powder (44g C)
1 scoop whey isolate (15g P)
Table Salt and Potassium Chloride

Dinner:
8 ounces of a protein
75-100 g of a carb source
Some veggies
Last night it was taco bowl for dinner. It was 8 ounces of 93% lean beef, some refried beans, some rice, 1/3 of an avocado, tomatoes, fresh cilantro, taco sauce. Could also be as simple as a steak, some potatoes, and a salad

I usually still have calories left over, so I'll have some yogurt with blueberries before bed often too.


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> A usual day of eating for me
> 
> Meal 1
> Yogurt
> ...


wow its really about getting the calories in.  Obviously I cant eat as many calories as you so I will adjust. Is 2400 calories ok for me?


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> wow its really about getting the calories in.  Obviously I cant eat as many calories as you so I will adjust. Is 2400 calories ok for me?


Crash dieting and working out excessively is rarely the best course of action.


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'll give you a sample day of my meals too...
> 
> -Breakfast
> 3 egg omelette with 2 chicken sausage patties, cooked in olive oil.
> ...



thanks this helps alot.  I guess Im definitely not eating enough.  Im having a hard time not going over on the fat. I feel im eating fairly clean. this week my protein was salmon and pork roast.


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

Often my meals at work are the leftovers from dinners the previous nights. 

When I cook dinner, I purposely make a couple of extra meals worth, as it takes no extra time to do this, it's meal prepping without added time.


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> thanks this helps alot.  I guess Im definitely not eating enough.  Im having a hard time not going over on the fat. I feel im eating fairly clean. this week my protein was salmon and pork roast.


Here's order of importance for you right now....

1a) Calorie Target
1b) Protein Target.
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10) Carbs vs fats

Point is, eat whatever way works best to help you hit 1a + 1b

I'll have 150g of fats some days. It doesn't even phase me.


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

Here’s my current day of eating


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> Often my meals at work are the leftovers from dinners the previous nights.
> 
> When I cook dinner, I purposely make a couple of extra meals worth, as it takes no extra time to do this, it's meal prepping without added time.


Hehe thats how I have to do it. I actually have to do my meals for the week on sunday. too hard to make meals by the time I get home from work, feed my son, get him to bed and get a workout in.


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Hehe thats how I have to do it. I actually have to do my meals for the week on sunday. too hard to make meals by the time I get home from work, feed my son, get him to bed and get a workout in.


No shame in that. I leave plenty of options for quick meals in my home. 

Things like canned soup, like a beef or chicken with veggies. 

Deli turkey and canned veggies can be thrown in a work container in about a minute. 

Canned chili is another one. 

Not my first choice, but MUCH better than hitting a drive through.


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Hehe thats how I have to do it. I actually have to do my meals for the week on sunday. too hard to make meals by the time I get home from work, feed my son, get him to bed and get a workout in.


That’s one reason none of my meals have to be made the only one is the chicken and My wife just throws it in the instapot every night. Takes 18minutes.
I also don’t like too many variables. 
I damn near eat the same thing day in day out. 
The difference is on non workout days carbs are lower


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'll give you a sample day of my meals too...
> 
> -Breakfast
> 3 egg omelette with 2 chicken sausage patties, cooked in olive oil.
> ...



This is a great example of a precise day of good eating


twitchy88 said:


> wow its really about getting the calories in.  Obviously I cant eat as many calories as you so I will adjust. Is 2400 calories ok for me?



Track it
Track 2400 calories for a week solid
Train like a monster until you want to pass out and die
Check the scale
Check the mirror
Record results and taper up or down accordingly

Food is important, probably the  ost important

That being said
I can override nutrition mistakes by trying to commit suicide in the gym.

Its so hard to tell whats "Right" for someone without excellent tracking

For example
@Human_Backhoe is significantly smaller thab me (FUCKING SIGNIFICANTLY......bitch)
But he eats more than i do

I have a hard time cutting but i throw on mass and strength quickly

So im in the LUCKY as fuck category,
Nutrition is easy
Gaining size and strength is hard

So fuguring our your metabolism and what you need to do is important.

If you want, we can do a training session and i can show you exactly what a suicide workout is

A big problem is... what people think a RPE10 or a RIR0 is.....

They dont know what it is

I thought i was RPE10
But turned out i was like RPE7

When i upped my game, my physique changed very quickly


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> Crash dieting and working out excessively is rarely the best course of action.



This
I inly3 found crash dieting worked, after years of proper food and training.
Only for something like Prep

Ctash diets dont work until youre at a certain level of knowledge and discipline

Nutrition has to be secind nature at that stage


RiR0 said:


> Here’s my current day of eating



That actually seems pretty doable and tasty


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> This
> I inly3 found crash dieting worked, after years of proper food and training.
> Only for something like Prep
> 
> ...


It’s all easy and convenient. The most dishes I even use is a shaker, a fork and the instapot. I even use paper plates


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s all easy and convenient. The most dishes I even use is a shaker, a fork and the instapot. I even use paper plates


That reminds me, I have to get a crock pot. 

Gotta make sure my little girl has a good meal every night. Some work days get pretty long, and it's rough cooking after a 12-14 hour work day.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s all easy and convenient. The most dishes I even use is a shaker, a fork and the instapot. I even use paper plates



Would fun to try it
But id have to wait until fall timr
Summers are insane for work, and i have my meal prep pretty qell automated at this point lol
Too scared to try variations lol


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Would fun to try it
> But id have to wait until fall timr
> Summers are insane for work, and i have my meal prep pretty qell automated at this point lol
> Too scared to try variations lol


Yeah if you’re in a routine just stick with it.
Also if you have a manual labor job I wouldn’t recommend doing exactly what I do because my carbs are only trace on non workout days.
So the only carbs are coming from the almonds.


----------



## TODAY (May 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s my current day of eating


For the OP:

@RiR0 's mealplan is an example of an extremely precise and tailored diet. He found something that worked for him and refined it.

Your diet does not have to look like his, but you'd be wise to take note of the process by which he arrived at his regimen.


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> For the OP:
> 
> @RiR0 's mealplan is an example of an extremely precise and tailored diet. He found something that worked for him and refined it.
> 
> Your diet does not have to look like his, but you'd be wise to take note of the process by which he arrived at his regimen.


I’m lazy 🥺 jk


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s one reason none of my meals have to be made the only one is the chicken and My wife just throws it in the instapot every night. Takes 18minutes.
> I also don’t like too many variables.
> I damn near eat the same thing day in day out.
> The difference is on non workout days carbs are lower



Ive been pretty much the same. I dont vary too much. Im at the point where I dont care what i eat as long as its right.  I even switched to just water and whey powder. I dont care what it taste like I just want to get where I need to be.


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> This is a great example of a precise day of good eating
> 
> 
> Track it
> ...


LMAO well he is smaller, but i saw the video with the curl bar.............

Id love to do a session ive been trying to figure out how to do it with @Human_Backhoe but having my son all the time makes it tough. (plus him not wanting to leave my side) lol

I dont know what RPE is, i have to do some reading I guess


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Ive been pretty much the same. I dont vary too much. Im at the point where I dont care what i eat as long as its right.  I even switched to just water and whey powder. I dont care what it taste like I just want to get where I need to be.


Then why are your calories and macros all over the place


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s my current day of eating


Thanks so much. should i stick to 1 g protein per lb?


----------



## TODAY (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Thanks so much. should i stick to 1 g protein per lb?


That's a good baseline, but you could certainly go higher if you start encountering satiety issues, etc.


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Thanks so much. should i stick to 1 g protein per lb?


That’ll work. Count Complete protein not protein from oats, rice, etc. 
if your carbs get low then up to to1.25-1.5


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Then why are your calories and macros all over the place


As I said before.  I screw up on the weekends by not eating as much.  Im off fri sat sun. I see what your saying the other days.  I guess when I say I dont vary too much I mean i will eat the same thing for my meals all week at work and not get tired of it. So far ive just been using different protein.  looking back I guess you are right I have some work to do with consistency


----------



## presser (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> As I said before.  I screw up on the weekends by not eating as much.  Im off fri sat sun. I see what your saying the other days.  I guess when I say I dont vary too much I mean i will eat the same thing for my meals all week at work and not get tired of it. So far ive just been using different protein.  looking back I guess you are right I have some work to do with consistency


you can screw up if you doing this that is the big mistake that can screw things up.. you gotta be consistent... meal prepping is def one way... get your food in....


----------



## TODAY (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> As I said before.  I screw up on the weekends by not eating as much.  Im off fri sat sun. I see what your saying the other days.  I guess when I say I dont vary too much I mean i will eat the same thing for my meals all week at work and not get tired of it. So far ive just been using different protein.  looking back I guess you are right I have some work to do with consistency


What is it about weekends that leads to adherence issues?


----------



## presser (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> As I said before.  I screw up on the weekends by not eating as much.  Im off fri sat sun. I see what your saying the other days.  I guess when I say I dont vary too much I mean i will eat the same thing for my meals all week at work and not get tired of it. So far ive just been using different protein.  looking back I guess you are right I have some work to do with consistency


i eat 4 meals and day around 3100 kcal.. i eat the same shit day in and day out... my food taste good so i dont feel like i missin something.. but my diet is not a diet for losing weight but to stay strong and to maintain... 
your is a diff thing were you body will need these calories for recovery as you want to drop weight...


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What is it about weekends that leads to adherence issues?



Shouldnt be an excuse, but im a single full time dad to a 3 year old. I need to get a routine on the weekends too.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> For example
> @Human_Backhoe is significantly smaller thab me (FUCKING SIGNIFICANTLY......bitch)
> But he eats more than i do



First off......cunt. Second, fuck you lol

5000kcal a day from may to October and still coming out of every summer diced with veiny abs. Wrestling animals (just for fun) that make you look like a bitch.


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> First off......cunt. Second, fuck you lol
> 
> 5000kcal a day from may to October and still coming out of every summer diced with veiny abs. Wrestling animals (just for fun) that make you look like a bitch.



baha lets see this....


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> baha lets see this....



Saturday


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> LMAO well he is smaller, but i saw the video with the curl bar.............
> 
> Id love to do a session ive been trying to figure out how to do it with @Human_Backhoe but having my son all the time makes it tough. (plus him not wanting to leave my side) lol
> 
> I dont know what RPE is, i have to do some reading I guess



That was years ago, i was Small as fuck



Human_Backhoe said:


> First off......cunt. Second, fuck you lol
> 
> 5000kcal a day from may to October and still coming out of every summer diced with veiny abs. Wrestling animals (just for fun) that make you look like a bitch.



I make you look like a bitch lol

Posedown?


----------



## TODAY (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That was years ago, i was Small as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a picture of you deadlifting in jeans and suspenders


----------



## TODAY (May 13, 2022)

Please tell me that you've got work boots on, too


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

Just to add somethings. 
When I diet people they food choices don’t change really. 
If they’re doing macros the macros don’t change.
I’ve been dieting a couple people here for around a month and the only thing that’s changed is foods or calories being removed as I lower food I’ll add and up cardio or steps 
I don’t give cheat days or refeeds until somebody is in single digit bf. 

If they add drugs in I lower calories even more. If they up drugs lower calories even more. 
I also have them do less calories (carbs) on no workout days.


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That was years ago, i was Small as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn you’re pretty jacked buddy. 
Were you an extra in American History X


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Is that a picture of you deadlifting in jeans and suspenders





TODAY said:


> Please tell me that you've got work boots on, too


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Goddamn you’re pretty jacked buddy.
> Were you an extra in American History X



Thanks man
The perks of losing my hair and going bald at 24 lol


----------



## presser (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> As I said before.  I screw up on the weekends by not eating as much.  Im off fri sat sun. I see what your saying the other days.  I guess when I say I dont vary too much I mean i will eat the same thing for my meals all week at work and not get tired of it. So far ive just been using different protein.  looking back I guess you are right I have some work to do with consistency


remember is always about calories in versus calories out.. whether to gain weight or to lose....  you have to know if your weight doesn't move in  4 weeks you are probably at a maintained calorie level..  that is, you eat 2400 cals per day( no low days)  and your weight doesn't move on the scale. its really simple... without being technical with formulas etc that you can find online easily. 
you workouts your activity levels,  resty,  stress levels, experience levels in the gym will dictate the outcome as welll. 

you have a busy life so keep it simple and get your calories in no matter what.  workout hard in the gym.... the results will come over time.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That was years ago, i was Small as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smol and sad after 6 months of injury.


----------



## presser (May 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Smol and sad after 6 months of injury.
> 
> View attachment 22156


dayumm son looking good


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 13, 2022)

Winter fluff is coming off. Finally Training again and ramping up. Soon it will be back to beast mode. Going slow enough to not injure myself again but fast enough to put size back on


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Winter fluff is coming off. Finally Training again and ramping up. Soon it will be back to beast mode. Going slow enough to not injure myself again but fast enough to put size back on


Fuck it just go full bore nuts. Blood and guts style training. No one even got injured training like Dorian 😈


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

jeez i was gonna post a pic of myself for @RiR0 to help with how fat i am.......lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Smol and sad after 6 months of injury.
> 
> View attachment 22156





Human_Backhoe said:


> Winter fluff is coming off. Finally Training again and ramping up. Soon it will be back to beast mode. Going slow enough to not injure myself again but fast enough to put size back on



Yeah the injuries suck
It is what it is

Wanna compare legs?
hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> jeez i was gonna post a pic of myself for @RiR0 to help with how fat i am.......lol



Post it up
Ill post what I looked like 4 years ago

We all looked like shit before
Doesnt mean anything, juat goes to show your progress and your dedication


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 13, 2022)

Nate. We don't judge where you are now. Just the level of effort to get to where you want to be.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Post it up
> Ill post what I looked like 4 years ago
> 
> We all looked like shit before
> Doesnt mean anything, juat goes to show your progress and your dedication



Post it lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> jeez i was gonna post a pic of myself for @RiR0 to help with how fat i am.......lol






4 years ago

The past doesnt mean shit


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> View attachment 22158



You look better than i did 4 years ago
(Did you see my skinny forearms and gut?)
With an extreme mentality, you can do whatever the fuck you want.

The only difference between the current you and the jaccked you, is just consitency and discipline

Thats it


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You look better than i did 4 years ago
> (Did you see my skinny forearms and gut?)
> With an extreme mentality, you can do whatever the fuck you want.
> 
> ...



Bro! The picture of you in Vietnam.... Your Bf was higher than his


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> silentlemon1011 said:
> 
> 
> > You look better than i did 4 years ago
> ...



I have alot of work to do on my consistency and discipline lol. its a start though. i used to spend my nights play Call of Duty instead of working out


----------



## RiR0 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> I have alot of work to do on my consistency and discipline lol. its a start though. i used to spend my nights play Call of Duty instead of working out


I spend my nights playing Kingdoms of Amalur


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Bro! The picture of you in Vietnam.... Your Bf was higher than his






Look at them titties


----------



## twitchy88 (May 13, 2022)

so should i keep my BMI at 35 lol

@Human_Backhoe damn @silentlemon1011 looks good in pink


----------



## presser (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> View attachment 22158


not bad man i would say continue working on puttin on muscle.. why because the muscle will burn more calories at rest. yeah some cardio is ok and eating better diet is great with lean sources of protein and some beef but yeah you will have to try to add some muscle as well.


silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 22159
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are not titties lol .... you still in good shape man


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> so should i keep my BMI at 35 lol
> 
> @Human_Backhoe damn @silentlemon1011 looks good in pink



Id continue down the road
Get consistent, train hard and the rest will come to you
Your caloric requirmente will grow as you gsin lean muscle mass and will make life easier in the future


presser said:


> not bad man i would say continue working on puttin on muscle.. why because the muscle will burn more calories at rest. yeah some cardio is ok and eating better diet is great with lean sources of protein and some beef but yeah you will have to try to add some muscle as well.
> 
> those are not titties lol .... you still in good shape man



Lol
The man in that photo is dead
I still drank regularily back then, lazy and unhealthy


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 13, 2022)

eat a nice egg


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 13, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> eat a nice egg



If i could love this twice i would


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2022)

twitchy88 said:


> Shouldnt be an excuse, but im a single full time dad to a 3 year old. I need to get a routine on the weekends too.


Same situation. You need some tips, I may have some.


----------



## twitchy88 (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Same situation. You need some tips, I may have some.


Any help is appreciated man. Thank you!


----------

